# Yellow lab litter



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Due the middle of May.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=27150&cat=500


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

How much?


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

$600 Jim


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

male/ female?


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Same price for both.


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

Sounds like a nice litter at a reasonable price. I wish I was in the market right now.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a year away from taking the puppy plunge again. My black female earned another year of being only dog in the house last season. That is a good price, any litters in '15 planned?


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Spartan, No this is the last litter for awhile. My female is 5 1/2 and this will be her third and last litter.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Spartan88 said:


> I'm a year away from taking the puppy plunge again. My black female earned another year of being only dog in the house last season. That is a good price, any litters in '15 planned?


It's always better to have more than one dog Why wait?


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

mudflapimmc said:


> It's always better to have more than one dog Why wait?


Hmmm, I have to think about that for a couple days. A yellow is what I want next and I was hoping for another female. Are they all claimed yet?


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Spartan88 said:


> Hmmm, I have to think about that for a couple days. A yellow is what I want next and I was hoping for another female. Are they all claimed yet?


There are females available still. Her last two litters produced 6 pups each time so I'm going say that's a safe estimate for this litter. First litter 5 females 1 male second litter 3 females and 3 males


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Puppies still available. Don't miss your chance to secure a hunting dog!


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

bmp


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

This litter is Blue Sky Retrievers approved.


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't wait til July 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Still taking deposits. 1 male and 3 females still available


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Tell my old man to buy one with all that money hes making 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

wish they were chocolate's,lost ours last year.The wife is ready to move on but insists on another chocolate.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

hillbillie said:


> wish they were chocolate's,lost ours last year.The wife is ready to more on but insists on another chocolate.


Tell her there's supposed to be some chocolates in there and then she'll fall in love with the little yellow butterballs. Or just come home with one.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Me and the family are looking forward to the litter. I can't wait to start the training. Thanks Larry.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

mudflapimmc said:


> Still taking deposits. 1 male and 3 females still available


CORRECTION: 2 males and 2 females still available.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

They're here! 5 males and 3 females. 
Pictures will be posted later. 3 males and 2 females available


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

Any pictures available yet? Thank you! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Going fast! 1 female and 2 males left, don't wait too long to secure your new hunting partner! 313-732-8423


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

mudflapimmc said:


> $600 Jim


That's a LOT of $$ for labs. jmo guys. I know some really smart people that have some really dumb kids. Genetics don't always work. Amazing they are selling that fast. When were they born?

We had thought about a female, but not $600.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

No comment required


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

1 male and 1 female left. Not bad for expensive labs


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> That's a LOT of $$ for labs. jmo guys. I know some really smart people that have some really dumb kids. Genetics don't always work. Amazing they are selling that fast. When were they born?
> 
> We had thought about a female, but not $600.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


not sure where your lookin but $600 is a pretty average price for a lab? I've seen em from $350 to $1200. just sayin.....


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

1 female available. These are some nice pups!


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> That's a LOT of $$ for labs. jmo guys. I know some really smart people that have some really dumb kids. Genetics don't always work. Amazing they are selling that fast. When were they born?
> 
> We had thought about a female, but not $600.
> 
> Thanks for the post.


Maybe you should check your local classifieds and get a dog from non hunting back yard breeders. You could get a good dog but would be taking a big chance. And as far as smart people having dumb kids I would bet there have been some great dogs with dumb owners that will be forever considered dumb even though the problem is their owner.


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

All pups are sold!

Thanks


----------

